#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  PDS ISO Batch Extract Utility Share

## mikewolf2k

This utility can save some hours for designers. It don't need "bulk load lines" and "create batch job input" within PDS, all you need to do is to list models/lines in excel sheet, and then select the lines to submit ISO. You can choose the lines conveniently by utilize excel filter/sort function. And it can split the lines into more batch ISO queue automatically if the ISO server monitor utility is applied. It can submit ISO from computer without PDS installed even.

See More: PDS ISO Batch Extract Utility Share

----------


## crazymumbai

great work buddy..... Thanks

----------


## crazymumbai

can you elaborate more. like how it works

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------

